# Snowflake has learned to come and go in her own.



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

She came in and out all afternoon and with no help from me. And i figured out how to load better quality videos to youtube. lol
She is overcoming her shyness around me and I hope someday she will let me hold her. I am keeping pic/video in same thread for its part of the same topic. thanks

For some reason Oliver tries to bite her toes every time she ventures out.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Yay! Great job snowflake!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

yep and no carrying her this time. she came out like that about 6 times in a row using the door to get close to me. she sees me on my ipad and is curious. she will not get any closer to me. here she is about 2 feet away from me


----------

